# Our new pupper - Livia



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

We brought this sweet girl home a week ago. We are her fourth family (including the foster family) in her short 6 month life :/ She's a real sweetheart and we're so happy she's joined us! Loki may still be on the fence about the whole thing though. She looks Dane, but we aren't sure if it's full Dane or not - time will tell


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

OMG adorable!! She looks like a Dane mix but a high percentage of GD.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is gorgeous!  I agree she looks a high percentage of Dane.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh she looks so sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is gorgeous. Congratulations and I hope you continue to post more picks.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Cutie pie!!! 

~Erica~


----------



## mjblp (Jul 12, 2012)

she's a cutie pie!!


----------



## melundie (Aug 2, 2011)

Awwwww  What a cutieface!


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Jenn, she is absolutely Precious!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS on the new addition.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

What a sweetie! I love her colouring!


----------



## vi-catahoulas (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, I don't see Dane at all, she looks catahoula to me.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

vi-catahoulas said:


> Hi, I don't see Dane at all, she looks catahoula to me.


Interesting  I admit, I know nothing about Catahoula's.. how big do they normally get? Right now, she's 6 months and 82 lbs  From my quick google search, it seems to indicate she would only have another 8 lbs to go before she reached a normal max weight? What's your experience like?


----------



## vi-catahoulas (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't know alot about danes but 82 lbs at 6 mos does sound big, catahoula X dane maybe.
You should check her paws see if the webbing goes all the way to the ends of her toes.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Catahoulas are lovely, high-energy working dogs. I wonder if she is a Catahoula/GD cross...? That would explain the looks AND the size.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I know nothing about Catahoulas so am curious to know, Besides the coloring what is it that makes you think Catahoula??? Cause, just for information purposes, (No insult intended) Danes do come in a variety of Merle color patterns.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Google "Harlequin Dane Images" .....

Sorry ... I tried to copy and paste some images ... and my computer is being a brat!!! Lol! 

Your pup could me a mix of both Catahoula and Dane .... you never know?


----------



## Luann Combs (Jul 20, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! She is precious and looks very happy with her new home!! Congrats!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

I am no expert, but her features look more delicate than a pure-bred GD. And the goofy grin and bright eyes she has remind me of all of the catahoulas I know.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

gingerkid said:


> I am no expert, but her features look more delicate than a pure-bred GD. And the goofy grin and bright eyes she has remind me of all of the catahoulas I know.


Interesting!  She could very well be a mix, but Danes definitely come in her colouring. I will have to check her feet tonight once I'm home - I'm curious now! My guess is that she's a purebred Dane, but a poorly bred one at that (not surprising given all the horrible breeders and puppy mills in this province ) and therefore she probably won't get as a big as a well bred Dane, but time will tell.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

My cousin(who is a big BYB) has a female fully grown PB Great dane that is only 70lbs!! She looks like yours-sort of. She has a chocolate "undercoat" with black spots. Like this dog(but smaller) http://www.dolforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66223


----------



## vi-catahoulas (Jul 30, 2012)

From what i've seen danes the top lips hang farther down and the head shape is differnt from catahoula's. Like I said I personaly dont see any dane in your dog only the size would make me say crossed with a dane and yes, I realise danes come in a variety of colors and markings.
Everything else on her screams catahoula. Do you have any pictures of her standing, side shots.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

vi-catahoulas said:


> From what i've seen danes the top lips hang farther down and the head shape is differnt from catahoula's. Like I said I personaly dont see any dane in your dog only the size would make me say crossed with a dane and yes, I realise danes come in a variety of colors and markings.
> Everything else on her screams catahoula. Do you have any pictures of her standing, side shots.


I agree that a Great Danes should have more lip, but if she's a poorly bred one, she is going to be more snipey for sure. It's interesting, because I see so much Dane in her and I live with another one 

I tried to attach the pictures here but they ended up ENORMOUS..:laugh: You can take a look here. 

http://i50.tinypic.com/apbupx.jpg

http://i47.tinypic.com/zo9dhz.jpg

Also - she doesn't have the webbed feet, and she has the knowledge bump. Maybe she's mixed with Catahoula? I dunno. At the end of the day, she is what she is, and that's my sweet Livia ♥


----------



## vi-catahoulas (Jul 30, 2012)

Those pics show more dane, she's really pretty, your black one is too.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

vi-catahoulas said:


> Those pics show more dane, she's really pretty, your black one is too.


Aww.. thank you!  She's really such a good girl  And yes, Loki is quite the looker.. he'll always be our big, sensitive boy ♥


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I still see a poorly bred Dane,lol. Maybe there is catahoula in there but I do see a lot of poorly bred GD's and she reminds me of one.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

momtolabs said:


> I still see a poorly bred Dane,lol. Maybe there is catahoula in there but I do see a lot of poorly bred GD's and she reminds me of one.


I agree. We love her regardless of what her DNA says though!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I vote Dane. I've worked with runty Danes that had similar "softer" features. Plus, 82lbs at six months old would be one behemoth Catahoula.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

What a darling dog! I love the second picture, absolutely sweet.


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

She's a beauty. Love her color.


----------



## Pinjunkie (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, she's CUUUTTTEEE. I just wanna kiss her!


----------

